# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [JSP] session et fermeture de session

## monoeilouais

Bonjour,

Pour un systme d'enregistrement dtudiants duniversit, j'ai dvelopp une page register.jsp.

Au dbut de cette page, j'ai le code suivant:


```
<jsp:useBean id="myStudent" class="studentBean" scope="session"/>.
```

Ce bean contient des infos ncessaires  l'enregistrement d'un tudiant dans une universit: nom, prnom, age, adresse...
Cette page affiche plusieurs formulaires en fonction de ltat d'avancement de l'enregistrement de ltudiant, par exemple, civilit, choix des programmes, choix des modules et validation.

J'aimerais qu' la fin du processus d'enregistrement, lors du rcapitulatif, supprimer ma session c'est--dire mon objet myStudent pour viter lorsqu'il clique  nouveau sur le lien register.jsp, qu'il ne se retrouve  la mme page de confirmation. Si par exemple le PC est utilis par plusieurs tudiants, il faut rinitialiser la page. 

Ce que je fais actuellement: je rinitialise mon objet myStudent avec des valeurs par dfaut. Mais cette solution ne me parait pas rigoureuse. je voudrais fermer la session "proprement".

Si je fais 

```
session.invalidate();
```

 sans rinitialiser mon bean, a ne marche pas, l'utilisateur ne retourne pas sur le premier formulaire d'enregistrement s'il clique sur le lien register.jsp aprs une validation.

En rsum, fermer la session permet-il de supprimer l'instance cre par le Bean ? Et si oui, comment fermer la session ?

Quelqu'un aurait-il une ide sur la faon de grer cela ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## ZeKiD

Bonjour,

Pourquoi ne mets-tu pas ton objet dans la requte (request) ?

----------


## monoeilouais

> Pourquoi ne mets-tu pas ton objet dans la requte (request) ?


Parce que je veux utiliser des beans et des sessions. C'est le sujet qui veut a. Enfin pour les sessions mais pas pour les beans.
Nanmoins, tu ferais a comment ?

----------


## RanDomX

Humm et est ce que tu testes l'existence de ta session avant de rentrer dans la page ?

un truc du genre 



```

```

----------


## ZeKiD

Je crois qu'il cre automatiquement une session quand tu es uniquement dans les JSP.

En tout cas, il en a une non null par dfaut... A savoir ce qu'elle vaut.

Pour ce qui est de ton problme.
Il suffit de faire :


```
session.removeAttribute("myStudent");
```

Et ensuite si tu veux, tu peux faire 


```
session.invalidate()
```

A toi de voir.

----------


## monoeilouais

Merci mais en fait, a ne fonctionne pas, j'ai toujours mon problme.

Voici mon code :

```

```

 la fin du formulaire, je fais 

```

```

Mais si je clique  nouveau sur register.jsp ou si je fais refresh, les donnes contenues dans l'objet bean existent toujours !
En effet, une variable step dtermine le formulaire  afficher. Si c'est la validation, le step vaut 6. Or si l'objet est supprim et recr, step ne devrait pas valoir 6.

Comment puis-je faire ?

----------


## monoeilouais

En fait, je crois avoir trouv, c'est parce que je n'avais pas mis de constructeur dans ma classe Student ! 

Merci !

----------

